# Weight loss success ??



## Arrow3 (Nov 22, 2009)

Have any of you found a good way to drop the pounds??  I have struggled with my weight all my life...I need to get control of things before it impacts my life any more then it already has.....Thanks in advance....


----------



## jbi1104 (Nov 22, 2009)

Eat less and exercise more.  Sounds simple, but it isn't.  Figure based on your weight the daily calories required to maintain that weight, then shoot for a healthy weekly loss, usually 1 to 2 lbs.  To lose 2 lbs a week you need to cut 7,000 calories a week out of your diet, as 3,500 calories equals 1 lb.  That means 1,000 less a day.  

Harris Benedict BMR Formula = 66 + (13.7 x weight KG) + (5 x height CM) – (6.8 x age)

Once you find your BMR you multiply it by your level of exercise to get the daily calories to maintain current weight.  For instance for moderate exercise you would multiply the above total by 1.55.  

You then need to decide on a good Macronutrient% for you.  This involves your protein, carb, and fat intake.  Usually for most individuals the protein is figured 1 gram per pound of body weight. Factor out the rest from there.

Remember that proteins and carbs are 4 calories per gram and fat is 9 calories per gram.  My current macronutrient is 41:39:20.  

Also need to figure out your maximum heart rate and your resting heart rate.  This will show an individual the heart rate zones needed to accomplish for maximum weight loss during exercise.  

If this sounds confusing just PM me and I will help you figure the above out if you are interested.


----------



## Roger T (Nov 22, 2009)

try to cut  your sugar intake as much as possible,remember that protein is your freind, hit the weights 3 times a week & drink more water than you think your body needs.( most of us are dehydrated & dont even know it).good luck


----------



## Fletch_W (Nov 22, 2009)

Don't eat anything white. 

White bread, potatoes, sugar, cauliflower, if it's white, don't eat it. 

The water drinking thing is a ++++++ because most of the time when you "feel hungry" you are actually thirsty. Drink a glass of water and the feeling will go away.


----------



## stev (Nov 23, 2009)

Eat at the same time every day .dont change your eating hrs.


----------



## Sargent (Nov 23, 2009)

Aerobic interval training..... I have lost 20 lbs without even trying.  Seriously.  Of course, I also don't eat like I used to (like a freakin' moron).


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 23, 2009)

Several small meals throughout the day helped me, as well as just gettin out and walkin 30-40 minutes a day. Even small changes can effect your weight. Might just be a matter of smaller portions at each meal. If you skip a meal ( I used to skip breakfast) you could end up munching all afternoon right up until bed time, and thats not good either.


----------



## raggedy ann (Nov 23, 2009)

I've lost 20 pounds and am still losing.  I exercise-just walking around the land, parking at the end of the parking lot, etc.  I stop eating when I even feel a little full (it ends up being half of what I used to eat).  I eat more often in little amounts.  The water is important, too. You will "go"a lot more until your body gets used to it, but don't stop drinking the water.


----------



## Jasper (Nov 23, 2009)

Brandon,

If you're dedicated, the P90X program is awesome for losing weight and getting in shape. I've always been leery of the stuff on infomercials, but this program is the real deal. I've been doing it for almost a year now. Good luck!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 23, 2009)

a couple of the main reasons I lost weight was watching when and now much a eat.  I started actually eating breakfast and something small mid morning and afternoon, not eating late at night and running a couple times a week.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been on the plan since mid August and have dropped sixty pounds . Diet and execrise is all there is to it . You've got to move more and eat less and you can't give in to the cravings . 

No fast food and no soft drinks . I drink a gallon of water a day and don't eat anything after 6 PM . You've got to be commited but it can be done !

And count CALORIES!  If you're taking in more than you're burning off you're going to gain weight .


----------



## jimbo4116 (Nov 23, 2009)

I have had the same problem.  

I have lost 13 lbs. in 9 months.  Got 17 more to go.

I began in mid Feb. by walking 30 minutes in one direction and then back home 5 days a week.  I have gone from 2.5 miles
to 4.5 miles. My neighbor walks with me most mornings which has helped me stick to it. If you can a partner to exercise with, other than someone living in the house with you, it does help because you begin to feel obligated to show up.

I also began keeping a log of when I ate and what.
From that log I found I was eating a quart of mayo every 3weeks.  A quart of mayo contains 3200 calories. I cut mayo out completely. Which also cut down on my consuption of ham sandwiches, chicken sandwichs, well you get the idea.  There may be one big item in your diet that you can cut out verses trying to maintain a strict diet.

I can tell you that any fast weight loss schemes are pretty much doomed to fail.

Good Luck


----------



## whitetaco02 (Nov 23, 2009)

I can tell you the easiest thing to do Brandon.  It does not involve any exercising at all or really cutting out anything you like to eat.

Best thing in my opinion is to cut your portions in half.  Still eat what you want but cut the portion size in half, especially for dinner.  DON'T SNACK BETWEEN MEALS!!!!

It works!


----------



## Mackey (Nov 23, 2009)

jbi1104 said:


> Eat less and exercise more.  Sounds simple, but it isn't.  Figure based on your weight the daily calories required to maintain that weight, then shoot for a healthy weekly loss, usually 1 to 2 lbs.  To lose 2 lbs a week you need to cut 7,000 calories a week out of your diet, as 3,500 calories equals 1 lb.  That means 1,000 less a day.
> 
> Harris Benedict BMR Formula = 66 + (13.7 x weight KG) + (5 x height CM) – (6.8 x age)
> 
> ...



No wonder I can't loose any weight, I never was any good at math.


----------



## marknga (Nov 23, 2009)

I need to get back on it but 3 years ago I was advised to lose weight (was 255) due to diabetes (type II). So I cut out all breads, no sweets, no chips, no taters (except sweet potato's), no burgers or breakfast sandwiches. It was hard. I started walking, just a half mile at first. Eventually I was up to 4 miles every night. Started in August and by May the next year I was down to 178lbs. 
NOW I quit walking, started eating what I wanted to eat and am back up to 212-215. Blood sugars starting to rise (I had gotten off the metformin totally). Got to get busy and its nobody's fault but mine.
Just start cutting off the breads and taters and I think you will be surprised. Walking 30 minutes a day will do wonders for you also.
Good luck!


----------



## NC Hunter (Nov 24, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> I can tell you the easiest thing to do Brandon.  It does not involve any exercising at all or really cutting out anything you like to eat.
> 
> Best thing in my opinion is to cut your portions in half.  Still eat what you want but cut the portion size in half, especially for dinner.  DON'T SNACK BETWEEN MEALS!!!!
> 
> It works!





Add to this, eat those portions slowly and drink between bites. You'll find that you can quit eating before you actually feel full.

Also drink lots of cold water. It cools the body's temp and forces the body to work to heat back up, burning calories.

Last thing that's helped me is to keep my weight loss on a calendar. It gives me inspiration to see the number actually go down a little each week. One or two pounds a week adds up after a while. 

Imagine, if you started at 300lbs and lost just 2 pounds a week, in about 3 years you would weigh nothing at all.  Seriously, it's easier than you think. You'll feel tremendously better and soon you won't mind actually walking past a mirror.

Good luck.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Nov 24, 2009)

My dad lost 74 lbs by watching what he eats, cutting out sweets and cutting his portions in half.


----------



## NC Hunter (Nov 24, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> My dad lost 74 lbs by watching what he eats, cutting out sweets and cutting his portions in half.



8 pounds left to meet my goal by doing that very thing and it's really not that hard once you get started. 

It all starts with being tired of being overweight and ready to do something different.

Congrats to your dad, whitetaco02.

You can do it too, Arrow3!


----------



## whitworth (Nov 24, 2009)

*If it was easy, there wouldn't be so many fatsoes*

Went on an extreme diet.   No soda, no beers, no sugar, little meat, no fast food, no meat with a lot of fat,  no high salt, no cakes, no pies, no potato chips, no fried foods, no butter.  A good amount of drinking water.  Plain old food reduction.

Lots of walking and light weight exercise.  As much as my old bones can take.   Walking without food reduction doesn't work.  

It's a total rejection of the All-American diet.   I'm down to my old basketball playing weight.   Now I can break the rules once in awhile, but not very often.  I have to keep the weight off.  

High blood pressure, cholesterol and diabetes wait for no man.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Nov 24, 2009)

Buy a pack of rabbit hounds.


----------



## tbrown913 (Nov 24, 2009)

my girlfriend and i started the scarsdale diet last week, and i have lost 5 pounds, and she is down 7.  you can find the book pretty much anywhere!


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Nov 24, 2009)

I've lost about 25 pounds since I went to night shift beginning in October. I don't eat lunch at all. I eat 2 packs of Quaker instant oatmeal for breakfast, go to bed and then eat pretty much whatever I want within reason for supper. I have also tried to increase my physical activity, picking up a new puppy for a walking companion tomorrow. It's working for me so far. I've dropped 2 inches off my waist size and I'm feeling better. I drink Coke Zero or Diet Coke instead of sweet tea and I try to make healthier choices in what I eat for supper. I eat grilled chicken sandwiches instead of burgers most of the time since I have to eat out when I'm at work. You can do it, just make better choices and have smaller portions. I try to eat slowly so that my body has time to realize when I'm full. That way I don't overeat.


----------



## leadoff (Nov 24, 2009)

Brandon....here's a little advice.

1. Dedicate your weekdays to eating healthy, but reserve one day on the weekend to "splurge."
2. Work out at least three days each week.
3. Cut out fried foods and the the majority of your soda intake.
4. Eat a good breakfast each morning.
5. Rid your pantry of all the Doritos and Potato Chips!!!

One thing I do during the week is fix my breakfast the night before going to work.  I usually fill a ziploc bag with dried fruits and nuts or Kashi Go-Lean cereal.  I'll munch on that bag all they way until lunch, and then have a light lunch.  I may even munch on an apple or banana before lunch.  Treat yourself to a light snack between lunch and dinner.  

Good luck!


----------



## Russ Toole (Nov 25, 2009)

Adkins works for me.  Drastically limit carbs, as well as slowly cut portion size to shrink your stomach so you dont crave as much.  I eat cheese sticks, pickles, meat for snacks so i dont crave and they have no carbs.  Only drink water, coke zero, etc. no carbs.  For breakfast I scramble two eggs, add shredded cheese, few bacon, and add ham or canadian bacon.  Very full breakfast and no carbs.  For lunch i eat buffalo chicken fingers from zaxby's (5 pc), and dinner have chicken, fish or meat.  If i do that and dont cheat, I drop weight.  I havent read the adkins books, I just limit the foods that I know have carbs.  No bread, pasta, potatoes, soft drinks unless diet or coke zero.  I use to eat portions that would fill up two people, I slowly cut my portions, now I am full with a normal amount.  

If you do that, you should begin seeing weight drop within a week, then slowly 1-2 lbs per week.  Exercise will be easier as the weight drops too.  Also someone mentioned oatmeal.  I dont like the stuff, but if you eat that every day it will lower your cholesterol, thats a fact.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2009)

Brandon, like others have suggested, its' a simple matter of calories in/calories out. Control what and how much you eat and get involved in some kind of regular exercise program. Alcohol, sweets, breads and other high carb stuff needs to go away for awhile until youget the weight off. Once you have done that, control how much of the bad stuff you eat/drink.

That's how I did it and am still doing it.


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't lose weight easily either, but I started the third week of October and have dropped 16 lbs. I eat a pack of oatmeal with milk and blueberries for breakfast, snack on mixed nuts (especially pistachios...love them things). Usually for lunch I'll eat a bowl of venison stew. We've kept the crockpot going with a batch for all that time, it's full of onions, carrots, green beans, stuff like that. Lots of times I'll eat it for supper too, other times it'll be a grilled chicken breast or salmon. Pretty much cut out all sugar except for a couple of squares of 70% dark chocolate maybe 3 times a week. That keeps the sugar cravings down. No white bread or taters, just whole grain stuff, and not much of that. I switch between walking and riding the stationary torture rack (bicycle). The main thing is to keep with it and don't get discouraged. Good luck.


----------



## MsFit (Nov 26, 2009)

You got a couple of real good replies ...squirreldoghunter, elfiii, leadoff, and a couple of others were right on it!  You need to make a lifestyle change.  Don't make it just about losing weight.  Make it about getting healthier and staying that way.  If you don't you're going to lose weight and then gain it right back.  Most diets are doomed to fail.  These guys on here were right about the "white's", fried foods, sugars, alcohol, and junk food being the enemy.  Avoid these if possible.  If you can't completely cut them out to begin with, then dramatically reduce them.  The less you have of them the quicker you will lose weight and the healthier you will be.  Also, drink lots of water.  To keep your metabolism up, you do need to eat every couple of hours.  You just need to eat healthier.  Start your day with a healthy breakfast, eat a healthy snack a couple of hours later, eat a healthy lunch, another snack, a healthy supper, and (believe it or not) another light snack.  If you prepare your meals in advance you will be less likely to have to depend on vending machines and fast food for meals and snacks.  Grill some chicken, bake some salmon, cook some veggies, and make some brown rice on Sunday and you will have lunch for the next couple of days.  Keep some fruit and healthy nuts around.  If you are eating healthy, you will be eating more but still losing weight.  You will not be hungry and you will have more energy.  If you stop eating, your body starts to store fat and we don't want that.  Learn the importance of good carbs and protein.  Your body will burn more calories digesting protein and you need good carbs for energy.  Also, allow yourself a cheat day.  I don't usually have a whole day as a cheat day, but I try to make sure I do a cheat meal every once in a while.  If you have a favorite junk food, maybe have a little on your cheat day.  Just don't down a whole box of it.  
You will need to incorporate exercise in your life.  Walk every chance you get, take the stairs, use a treadmill, a bike, or eliptical machine.  Get a loved one exercising with you or grab the dog and go walking.  Remember to eat a healthy snack before you exercise so you will have the energy to finish the workout.  Again water is very important.  Strive to push yourself past the point of "man, I'm tired".  When you push yourself you will find more energy and you'll be proud that you didn't quit.  Your body also has to be shocked a little.  Change your exercise up often.  This will also keep you from getting bored.  If you can get some weights involved you will see the fat melting off even faster, but remember to keep your protein up.  Buy Men's Health Magazines or go to BodyBuilding.com.  Read up on exercises and ways to eat healthier.  Seeing healthy bodies kept me motivated until I saw my own body transform.  Good luck and don't give up!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 26, 2009)

Lost 17lbs over the summer by cutting my meals basically in half, but now that I spend all my spare time in a deer stand I got back most of it. Reckon soon as I get to chasin ducks, rabbits, squirrels, crows etc it will come off again. The half diet is the easiest to do, just cut the meal in half and stop eating.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 26, 2009)

I lost 35 pounds in 3 month by eating less and drinking lots of water. I also eat a banana every morning. It worked for me and I have kept the weight off. I went from 205 down to 170 on my 5 foot 8 inch frame. Next I develop the 6 pack.


----------



## olchevy (Nov 26, 2009)

OK well its time for me to start.
Current weight 230
Current Height 6'

I talked to one of the trainers at my college and he did all sorts of stuff to me from fat calipers to strength test ......etc.
He told me if I was to keep the muscle I have now and just lose the fat I would be around 185-190.But he also told me realisticly no one can lose weight without losing muscle,but with proper strength training I can minimize muscle loss while maximizing fat loss.

So thats roughly 40 pounds of FAT!!!! (I do carry myself very well, I dont look big just a lil overweight)

so even at 2lbs a week that will take roughly 20 weeks,or 5 months.
So if I start now by next april I shold be good to go and by may my birthday month I should be right where I want to be, plus thats when summer is!

Wish me luck!


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 27, 2009)

The first poster pretty much nailed it.  You've got to burn more calories than you eat and the goal is to be at a 3500 calorie deficit each week.  You've got to learn what to eat and how much of it to eat.  I would suggest resistance training and even cardio, but I lose weight without cardio each time so it is not necessary but it would help a beginner.  I have gone through two bulking phases over the past year and two diet phases and it's fairly simple if you are disciplined.  You have to be want it and most people don't.  I went from 192 lb to 165 lb, then 165 to 182, then 182 to 163, then 163 to 186, 186 to 170, now I'm going up again.  Here are the parameters you need to adhere to:
1. Multiply your body weight times 12.  That is the total number of calories you can eat per day and lose 1 lb a week with resistance training.  Some people is a little less, some a little more but it's a great start and has worked for me. 
2. Multiply your body weight times 15 and that calorie total per day maintains your current weight.
3. Multiply your body weight times 17 and that makes you gain a pound a week.
4. The goal is to lose fat, not lose muscle.  To do this you need to eat 1 gram of protein per pound of lean body mass, assuming you have good kidneys of course.  If you weigh 200lbs, eat 200 grams of protein per day.  That means you've got to cut your carbs and fats.
5. Take fish oil for the Omega-3 fatty acids.  I would reccommend 6 grams per day or six 1000mg gelcaps.  This will not only help you with your fat loss but will help you live longer through cardiovascular health.

I could go on and on, but you've got to want to change your lifestyle to do it.  

Here's a picture from my 40th birthday.


----------



## centerc (Dec 4, 2009)

www.alli.com


----------



## Big Al (Dec 4, 2009)

*Too much over analyzing going on here*

I have lost over 70 lbs in the past year by this 1 guideline. The USDA recommends a 2000 calorie a day diet.Start following that guideline and it will start coming off.  If you figure out how much you are eating a day, honestly, you will realize that you are packing away a lot of food. It is not about dieting. A diet is something is something you can stop. It needs to be a lifestyle change, something you are not got going to give up easily on.  I have not gave up anything drastic except soft drinks and junk food. It is about eating healthier. I do not starve myself, if I think I am really hungry, I'll pound down a really large salad before my meal to act more as a filler than anything. That is a mostly lettuce, very few add-ons and something like an Italian dressing.
  It will come off slow but it will be more likely to stay off and it will make you more concious of it and work even that much harder when you see results. That and strive to keep it off when you think of how hard you had to work to get it off. Don't over analyze it, it is not hard to do, it just takes will power.


----------



## FishingAddict (Dec 6, 2009)

LadyPump said:


> You got a couple of real good replies ...squirreldoghunter, elfiii, leadoff, and a couple of others were right on it!  You need to make a lifestyle change.  Don't make it just about losing weight.  Make it about getting healthier and staying that way.  If you don't you're going to lose weight and then gain it right back.  Most diets are doomed to fail.  These guys on here were right about the "white's", fried foods, sugars, alcohol, and junk food being the enemy.  Avoid these if possible.  If you can't completely cut them out to begin with, then dramatically reduce them.  The less you have of them the quicker you will lose weight and the healthier you will be.  Also, drink lots of water.  To keep your metabolism up, you do need to eat every couple of hours.  You just need to eat healthier.  Start your day with a healthy breakfast, eat a healthy snack a couple of hours later, eat a healthy lunch, another snack, a healthy supper, and (believe it or not) another light snack.  If you prepare your meals in advance you will be less likely to have to depend on vending machines and fast food for meals and snacks.  Grill some chicken, bake some salmon, cook some veggies, and make some brown rice on Sunday and you will have lunch for the next couple of days.  Keep some fruit and healthy nuts around.  If you are eating healthy, you will be eating more but still losing weight.  You will not be hungry and you will have more energy.  If you stop eating, your body starts to store fat and we don't want that.  Learn the importance of good carbs and protein.  Your body will burn more calories digesting protein and you need good carbs for energy.  Also, allow yourself a cheat day.  I don't usually have a whole day as a cheat day, but I try to make sure I do a cheat meal every once in a while.  If you have a favorite junk food, maybe have a little on your cheat day.  Just don't down a whole box of it.
> You will need to incorporate exercise in your life.  Walk every chance you get, take the stairs, use a treadmill, a bike, or eliptical machine.  Get a loved one exercising with you or grab the dog and go walking.  Remember to eat a healthy snack before you exercise so you will have the energy to finish the workout.  Again water is very important.  Strive to push yourself past the point of "man, I'm tired".  When you push yourself you will find more energy and you'll be proud that you didn't quit.  Your body also has to be shocked a little.  Change your exercise up often.  This will also keep you from getting bored.  If you can get some weights involved you will see the fat melting off even faster, but remember to keep your protein up.  Buy Men's Health Magazines or go to BodyBuilding.com.  Read up on exercises and ways to eat healthier.  Seeing healthy bodies kept me motivated until I saw my own body transform.  Good luck and don't give up!




I agree!  May not want to check into men's health or bodybuilder.com at your stage.


If I were you, make a plan that you upgrade every 3 weeks. It's much easier to stick to somthing with steps up with short term goals that make one long term goal.

For example, start by cutting out sugar drinks and fried food, and start walking as long as you feel ok to walk 5x a week for the first 3 weeks.

Then cut out fast food the next three weeks, and increase the time you walk.

The next three weeks cut out all white bread and add a good green veggie with no fat every meal, and add a resistance training routine (maybe some pushups on your knees, work with resitance band- get a GOOD (there are lots of bad trainers) trainer if you can afford it, if not look up some resistance band moves on the internet.

Next three weeks only eat out once a week, bring home cooked meals to work, while keeping all the new good habits you have picked up prior.

And so on...

Anyhow, the goal here is to slide into good habits.

I used to eat lots of junk but kept fairly fit through exercise.  As I aged, I was not able to exercise as much, and I started cutting out bad foods one at a time.  First fries, then cake and candy, then sugar drinks....you think you will miss them, but it will actually make you sick to your stomach if you lay off of them for a while and then try to eat them again...now, I don't exercise 1.5 hours a day anymore, but I'm trimmer than I have ever been because of my diet.

Put your 3 weeks goals on the main calander you look at everyday.  Write down the walks/exercises you do. It will help motivate you when you see how well you are doing, and when you slack off a little, it will bug you and get you going again.


----------



## FishingAddict (Dec 6, 2009)

olchevy said:


> OK well its time for me to start.
> Current weight 230
> Current Height 6'
> 
> ...




Good luck, Olchevy.

And I disagree with your trainer, you can lose wieght without losing muscle at your begining stage. In fact, you may gain weight at first because of the increase of muscle.

He may be thinking of bodybuilders who already have trained hypervolimic muscle loaded with carbs and water. For them to take fat off, they have to deplete the trained muscles of some water and carbs, causing what looks to be muscle loss.

If you do it right at your stage, you can gain muscle and lose fat.  I guarentee it!


----------



## FishingAddict (Dec 6, 2009)

Destin Bound said:


> Adkins works for me.  Drastically limit carbs, as well as slowly cut portion size to shrink your stomach so you dont crave as much.  I eat cheese sticks, pickles, meat for snacks so i dont crave and they have no carbs.  Only drink water, coke zero, etc. no carbs.  For breakfast I scramble two eggs, add shredded cheese, few bacon, and add ham or canadian bacon.  Very full breakfast and no carbs.  For lunch i eat buffalo chicken fingers from zaxby's (5 pc), and dinner have chicken, fish or meat.  If i do that and dont cheat, I drop weight.  I havent read the adkins books, I just limit the foods that I know have carbs.  No bread, pasta, potatoes, soft drinks unless diet or coke zero.  I use to eat portions that would fill up two people, I slowly cut my portions, now I am full with a normal amount.
> 
> If you do that, you should begin seeing weight drop within a week, then slowly 1-2 lbs per week.  Exercise will be easier as the weight drops too.  Also someone mentioned oatmeal.  I dont like the stuff, but if you eat that every day it will lower your cholesterol, thats a fact.




Atkins is ok, but I have a better plan for you if you are open to it.

The premise of Atkins is that it prevents insulin release.  Insulin is what your body uses to help sugar enter cells for use. But in high amounts, it tells your body (in a nutshell) to increase it's production of cholestrol, increase fat, and make you hungry...and if high enough over a long period of time, it will make your cells resistant to insulin (type II diabeties).

The problem is- your body is designed to run off of carbs. Just not as much, or as processed, as we eat in the US.

If you eat carbs in LOWER amounts- and in NONE WHITE/PROCCESSED amounts (eat more oats, veggies, fruit, legumes, ect), your body will be much happier (more energy, less risk of kidney damage, you won't go into krebs cycle, better exercise recovery, on and on)- and you won't do the old insulin spike that is the only benifit of Atkins.

Also, on that note- that's why eating 5-7 small meals a day works so well in losing wieght- less insulin reponse with every meal.

Don't forget Dr. Atkins died of a heart attack! ;-)


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 7, 2009)

FishingAddict said:


> Atkins is ok, but I have a better plan for you if you are open to it.
> 
> The premise of Atkins is that it prevents insulin release.  Insulin is what your body uses to help sugar enter cells for use. But in high amounts, it tells your body (in a nutshell) to increase it's production of cholestrol, increase fat, and make you hungry...and if high enough over a long period of time, it will make your cells resistant to insulin (type II diabeties).
> 
> ...



This guy gets it!


----------



## gemcgrew (Dec 14, 2009)

FishingAddict said:


> Don't forget Dr. Atkins died of a heart attack! ;-)



On April 8, 2003, at age 72, a day after a major snowstorm in New York, Atkins slipped on ice while walking to work, hitting his head and causing bleeding around his brain. He lost consciousness and went into a coma on the way to the hospital. He spent nine days in intensive care, before dying of his injuries on April 17, 2003


----------



## Rocko (Dec 18, 2009)

Cut out all alcohol and drink lots of water, start your own lawn care service.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 18, 2009)

It's not hard to lose weight - the hard part is keeping it off! I tried cutting out the carbohydrates,and I _did_ lose a good bit of weight - but my dreams were _filled_ with doughnuts,cathead biskits,pancakes,spaghetti,etc. and when I fell off the wagon,I fell hard!

Like others have said: Eat healthy food moderately,get at least enough exercise to burn up the calories you take in,and you'll do fine.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 18, 2009)

I lost 55 pounds on Atkins 5 years ago, but I have regained 40 of it. Time to get going again, this time on a modified version of South Beach plus exercise.

I'm at 283 and heading for 220!


----------



## Randy (Dec 18, 2009)

Not fun but it works...

Have a heart attack.  I have lost 5 lbs since Thursday!  No I do not wish for any of you to really have a herat attack. In all seriousness, guys get your weight off.  This is NO fun.


----------



## Artmom (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, I stay at about a size 6 or if I'm lucky a 4, sometimes.  I weigh about 115 but when I get to 122, I put things back in check. I am 40 - and what has worked for me the last 10 years is basically this:

I have never owned scales. I go by how my clothes fit. I only know what I weigh when a doctor tells me. Weight doesn't matter to me, because muscle weighs more than fat so...when I am really active my weight increases, but I look better due to the muscle tone.

1. I eat anything I want, just not the AMOUNTS I always want. I hate to think anything is on a restricted list - too hard to think of something as ALWAYS forbidden.
2. Walking truly is the key - and it doesn't even take much. I purposefully walk UP stairs, hills and take the steepest inclines and such. That way I don't have to go for as long or as far. I just try to make it "count' as much as possible. Yard-work is my big thing. Works lots of muscle groups simultaneously plus the yard looks good and it has to be done, anyway.
3. Don't eat after 6 and try not to go to bed overly full. I usually try to go to bed maybe just slightly hungry. Weight really drops off fast like this.
4. Though I said not to put foods on a restricted list: know that carbs really are pretty useless and bloating (they absorb lots of water) and make you feel hungry because they convert to sugar so quickly. Why not just lose most of your carbs - except for your very favorite ones and increase your protein intake slightly?
5. Just mentally balance your food intake and the quality of the foods you are consuming each day. For instance: if I know that I am having cornbread dressing and sweet potato casserole - then I probably shouldn't also have pecan pie for dessert AND sweet tea! You gotta choose : maybe eat half the dressing, go with half sweet/half unsweet tea and a small slice of pie. Don't really have to have the sweet potato casserole also!

I quit drinking sweet tea  at least 5 years ago and I swear to you it has probably saved me at least 5 - 6 extra lbs. per year AND I drink very little anyway. It should be a crime the way tea is sugared to the consistency of syrup in some places!!! I just decided one day that I'd rather have a dessert more often than waste all those calories on a drink I didn't really even want.

Everything is a trade off, but it doesn't have to be miserable. We can all get by on a LOT less food than what we normally consume, unless you are truly, really active. I just try not to eat until I'm too full...stop just a bit before you think you need the last 3 or 4 bites and your stomach can gradually shrink just a little.

And, it's true: South Beach is healthy and has worked for EVERYONE I've ever known who tried it. South Beach is just the name of the book and method of eating, don't worry no "program" you have to pay for. It's real food that you buy and cook yourself. It's a lifestyle not a program or a plan. Just a way of living. I have done that in a modified form and it's basically how I live.


----------



## Derek (Dec 23, 2009)

My vote is P90x if you stick with it.....I played sports all thru high school and in college....after this program I was in best shape of my life....about to start it up again after the new year...


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 24, 2009)

We've had several weight loss contests here where I work, and I've won several doing the Atkins diet.   Atkins really works well for men.   Last year there was a Biggest Loser contest here and our team consisted of 3 men and 1 woman.   Over the 3 month contest period I lost 20lbs (could have lost more but didn't want to look Ethiopian at the end of the contest lol) and the two other men lost 35# each!  The woman lost about 15 I think, but she wasn't doing Atkins like the men were.   (We each won a Wii and a Wii Fit for having the top team out of 35 teams)

Anyway, Atkins carves weight off of me fast, but I've never really had a problem with weight.  I just got in the contests because I'm competitive.   

Good luck....


----------



## FishingAddict (Dec 24, 2009)

gemcgrew said:


> On April 8, 2003, at age 72, a day after a major snowstorm in New York, Atkins slipped on ice while walking to work, hitting his head and causing bleeding around his brain. He lost consciousness and went into a coma on the way to the hospital. He spent nine days in intensive care, before dying of his injuries on April 17, 2003



That's what is claimed, anyhow.  Many wonder if that's the truth, because many have major heart attacks during snow storms because of shoveling of the side walks.

Atkins went into the hospital at 207#s, and died 9 days later almost 60#s heavier- which is a sign of heart failure (which can be caused by a massive MI)- that being said, some can have some wicked fluid shifts with a head injury as well.


----------



## sleeze (Jan 3, 2010)

Many good comments about weightloss on here.

Try not to eat a few hours before you go to bed. 

It is actually better to eat small portions throughout the day.  Peanut butter is excellent way to supress appetite and gives you energy. Eat a couple of Tablespoons once a day when you think you need it.  Nuts of some sort are good for ya. 

Focus on eating Lean Meat.  Fish and birds.  Of course not fried.

Eat Whole wheat bread instead of white.

Those are a couple of things off the top of my head.  And of course 1 time a week eat what you want.  Like has already been said its okay to splurge.


----------



## ninetyatews6 (Jan 3, 2010)

This is a good topic. 

I too lost a bunch of weight from the Atkins diet. I went from 298 down to 232. I felt like a whole new person. I was having bad acid reflux and heart burn frequently so i said it was time to do something. This however isnt gonna work for me anymore. I suffer with the gout and it has gotten worse in the past couple of years. I cant eat all the red meat like i did before. 
I was single at the time and it was easy. This was 4 years ago. 
I stayed about 240ish until  2 years ago and this time last year i was at 265. I went back down into the high 240s and mid 250s until now im back at 260. 
I did absolutely NO excersise when i lost all my weight the first time. 
I would like to get back to 230ish but excersise and weight lift some now. It is hard to do while being married. My wife is an excellent cook and loves to bake stuff. I am getting in gear to lay off the white stuff instead of doing an all out Atkins diet. 
I dont care anything about getting below 225ish.


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin (Jan 6, 2010)

As many have said--prepare to make a lifestyle change.  It's not enough to lose weight, if you don't change what put it on you to begin with.  I had begin to develop some health problems.  After a scary trip to the ER I decided to get with the program.  I was diagnosed as diabetic with an A1C of 7.  I started following a diabetic diet.  Switched from regular to diet drinks, splenda instead of sugar in my tea.  Started eating smaller meals with no more carbs per meal then would fit in one cupped hand.  Breakfast should be your hardiest meal.  Eata 5 to 6 times per day.  Started looking for ways to work excerise into my routine activities, things like parking furhter away from stores, taking stairs and things along that line.  Last Dec 1st I weighed 260lbs.  By May I weighed 190 and have maintained that weight.


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin (Jan 6, 2010)

Forgot, my A1C is now 4.2 and my blood sugar stays normal with no medication.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 7, 2010)

FOUR WORDS:::::Will power and discipline! If you can't get in mentally you'll never be there physically. I need to drop some body fat big time right now but I'm not mentally in the game, so I just watch what I eat.
I dropped from 250 to 205 (6'4")a couple of years ago. I also dropped from over 18% body fat to 7-8%. It wasn't easy but I felt great and enjoyed it after I got into the swing of being active again. I always at a breakfast of protien not suger, a balanced lunch, fiber and protien for a snack and then a balanced dinner. I was running 4 miles 4 times a week, weights 4 times a week once week and 3 times the next. Circuit training really helped shave pounds and help with my cardio. The Ju-jitsu and wrestling 2 times a week. I got off work at 3 and usually worked out for 1-2 hours each night, making sure to take a couple nights off from weighs during the week. It was easy to do that when home and your wife are 300 miles away though.


----------



## Necedah (Jan 7, 2010)

Buy a bicycle. Lost 40 lbs in six months last year without dieting, just riding. Ended up riding 150 miles a week and completed my first century (100 miles in one day.)


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm down 11# since the 2nd!

Treadmill every day for 30 minutes, high reps with dumbells everyday for 15 minutes, heavy lifting work on back/chest/abs 3 times a week.

Eating lots of lean protien, lots of green veggies, with nuts and V8 for twice a day for a snack.

I've got the momentum moving in the right direction, just have to keep it rolling now


----------



## Robert 31320 (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice job Jeff!

You are right Paul, without will power and discipline you can forget it, you're just fooling yourself!

I've dropped 7# since the 1st simply by watching what I eat..... reduced volume.  

Haven't started any exercise yet as I have been fighting a head cold that won't seem to go away.  I do have my bike ready to get rolling though, probably start Sunday.  I'm looking to lose about 75# total and be able to keep that off hoping to get off BP meds.


----------



## Hunley (Jan 9, 2010)

*It ain't easy...*

I'm half the man I used to be... In a good way. It took a complete and total lifestyle overhaul. I'm nowhere near as big as I was, but still struggle to keep it off. You'll struggle with it your whole life. 

Eat less and do more. Basis of it. Cut out fatty, processed, greasy, fried, sweetened, and/or other bad foods. Stick to your lean meats. Eat LOTS more vegetables (and no, baked beans and potatoes aren't vegetables). Eat fruit. Cut back on the bread. Snack on veggies, fruit, and nuts. Cut back on the salt, too.

As for exercise. Find a program you want to do... AND STICK WITH IT! People will tell you "running is best" or "swimming is best", etc. It really doesn't matter. The factor that makes people lose weight is that they KEEP doing something. Be it a fad or something else, just stick to it.

I will say this though, cardio is great... But you need to add strength training in with it. Depending on your cardiovascular condition, you may want to take it easy at first. However, muscle development is key in weightloss. I work in a gym, and try to get people to understand this (especially the girls you see on the elipticals for an hour every day). The more muscle mass you have, especially LEAN muscle mass, the more calories you burn just sitting there. 

And the most important thing... Don't get frustrated. It ain't easy.


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 10, 2010)

Hunley said:


> I'm half the man I used to be... In a good way. It took a complete and total lifestyle overhaul. I'm nowhere near as big as I was, but still struggle to keep it off. You'll struggle with it your whole life.
> 
> Eat less and do more. Basis of it. Cut out fatty, processed, greasy, fried, sweetened, and/or other bad foods. Stick to your lean meats. Eat LOTS more vegetables (and no, baked beans and potatoes aren't vegetables). Eat fruit. Cut back on the bread. Snack on veggies, fruit, and nuts. Cut back on the salt, too.
> 
> ...



It actually is easy, but it requires effort and dedication.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 10, 2010)

WishIwuzhuntin said:


> Forgot, my A1C is now 4.2 and my blood sugar stays normal with no medication.



A1C of 4.2 is amazing! Well done!  You have added at least 10 years of good quality life if you keep it up!

The easy part is losing it...the hard part for most is keeping the good habits up as the months go on.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 10, 2010)

I found a way to lose 10#s in a month, even if you don't need to lose it.

Right before Christmas I started having numbness in my right leg, which developed a tremor, then developed numbness in my right arm and right side of my face.  After about a week and a half it developed into a little weakness in my leg.

I was panicked that I had developed MS or some other incurable nuero disease.  It was over the holidays, and I could not get a neuro appointment, then got an appointment that was cancelled by the office, making me have to wait another 5 days.  

I had no appetite at all. My wife, an MD, did not think it was anything as bad as I was thinking, because the sympoms were kinda migratory...but I have a good imagination and could not stop thinking the worst (one day I'll learn to listen to her!).

It turned out that it was a couple of pinched nerves that I had as shown on MRI, and the numbness in my face was most likely caused by the panic I was having about it all.

Anyhow, in the picture in my avitar I'm 5 11 195 with a "washboard" stomach...and I lost another 10#s over the holidays because I just was not eating enough.  Mostly muscle I lost.



I don't reccomend this system at all. It was not fun!


----------



## Robert 31320 (Jan 10, 2010)

For me, the hardest thing so far is eating the RIGHT things.  Cutting the volume in half hasn't been that hard.  But, Rome wasn't built in a day either.  I'm motivated now by the desire to get off of 2 BP meds.....at 42 years old that is just ridiculous when it can be controlled by not being so lazy... 

Regular exercise starts today!


----------



## Hunley (Jan 10, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> It actually is easy, but it requires effort and dedication.



That's the part that isn't easy for most people. They fall off the wagon due to work, school, kids, etc. Eating healthy isn't "convenient", nor is it cheap. Not everyone has access to a gym or even some place around the house where they can workout. 

"Being healthy" isn't considered a necessity when you can barely afford to eat and keep a roof over your head. It takes time, energy, and effort that could best be put into something else for most people.


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 10, 2010)

Hunley said:


> That's the part that isn't easy for most people. They fall off the wagon due to work, school, kids, etc. Eating healthy isn't "convenient", nor is it cheap. Not everyone has access to a gym or even some place around the house where they can workout.
> 
> "Being healthy" isn't considered a necessity when you can barely afford to eat and keep a roof over your head. It takes time, energy, and effort that could best be put into something else for most people.



I guess that is where you and I have different opinions.  The same qualities that give me dicipline to live a healthy lifestyle are the same qualities that inspired me to work hard and succeed in school so that I could have a good job and not have to worry about keeping a roof over my head.  When I get knocked down, I just get right back up.  It's a mindset.  Some people have it, others do not.  But that aside, dieting is easy.  Eat less calories than you burn.  That's pretty simple when you think about it.


----------



## parolebear (Jan 11, 2010)

I have been through most of the diets.  I lost about 70 lbs on the Atkins + work out.  This was for a law enforcement detail that I knew I was being sent to (G-8 summit).  As soon as my work out slowed and the Atkins stopped I gained more than I lost.  If I had the will power and strength to limit the things I ate I would not have been fat in the first place.  I am just about 6'3" and got up to 375 lbs.  Yes, almost 400 lbs.  I have been active all my life, hunt, walk, and officate football/baseball/softball for over 30 years.  I finally reached wits end and gave up.  I planned to die early and quit trying.  Long story but I ended up at a bartric doctor listening to lap band and ru&Y surgery.  Let me say at this point, my health was in major crisis.  Blood pressure was uncontrollable (with meds), had knee surgery, facing hip surgery, sleep apena (used C-Pap), colestraal (sp) was high, everything except blood sugar.  BMI was about 45+.  I had the gastric bypass (not lap band) on Feb 13, 2007.  I went from 375 to a low of 209 and I am now at a very happy 225-230.  I am 52 yoa so I do not plan to do anything about the loose skin but that also is an option.  I am off ALL meds, no C-pap and can run without sounding like a train.
Now, all that said this is not to jump into without thought.  For me my health insurance did not pay a penny so I footed the bill (real money).  Some people will not follow the eating instructions and do not get enough needed minerals.  You CAN NOT go back to eating like you did before and expect to remain health.  It has to be a lifestyle change.  The surgery made if so very much easier as I was unable to eat some foods and still can not take in much sugar without getting sick.  I have trouble with batter fried foods, high sugar content and high fat foods.  unlike some other surgery the Ru&Y, you get very ill if you cheat.  
To my wife this was cheating but I am still alive.  I wanted to sit on an airplane without an extended belt and buy clothes at Wal-Mart, I was able to do both of these things.
It is cheating but it was that or die!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robert 31320 (Jan 11, 2010)

I just finished riding my bike for the first time in about 4 years, rode 2 miles at a leisurely pace!

42 years old + 300#s + 2 miles on a skinny seat = 

Ready to do it again tomorrow!


----------



## Vineyardhunter (Jan 11, 2010)

Join us on www.caloriecount.about.com great forums for support and ENDLESS threads to read for help! 

add me if you join, navyboy87


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 11, 2010)

Robert 31320 said:


> I just finished riding my bike for the first time in about 4 years, rode 2 miles at a leisurely pace!
> 
> 42 years old + 300#s + 2 miles on a skinny seat =
> 
> Ready to do it again tomorrow!




Get some cycling pants. The have a pad in the crotch.  Or, you could get a new seat.

Either way, it's about doing a little more each day!  Make short term goals with a reward system, with a long term goal (maybe a century (100 mile) bike ride in a year??)


----------



## greasemnky20 (Apr 15, 2010)

I have recently embarked on a lifestyle change mission.  It is hard. Those of you that say it is easy are out of your minds . For me it is a constant battle, I really enjoy food, and obviously lots of it. I used to play lots of baseball and football, and in order to do so I ate alot. Through high school I maintained about 170-175 lb of good muscle, but when the sports stopped after I blew my knee out, the eating continued. I am now 295 lb. But I am going to change my life, and enjoy more than just food for once. My wife and I had our first child in Jan, and I want to walk her down the isle one day. A website I found that is very helpful, and free is  sparkpeople.com. I am just getting into it, so I am just trying to walk more at work, and every chance I get. I have lost about 5 lb so far, but no matter how long it takes, I amd gonna get there.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Apr 16, 2010)

Great thread!! I too am fat and doing Atkins to get the weight off and joined a gym. When I reach my goal I will be watching all that goes in the mouth. January 1, 278 pounds today April 16, 249  Feels Great !!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 16, 2010)

I have been off and on South Beach so far this year and I am down over 20#. 

I am changing plans Sunday. Going to eating the right foods and portion control. Will still avoid sugar and reduce fat.

My knee is recovering and I will be back on my treadmill within the next week. Thinking about adding a rowing machine to reduce the pounding my knees take due to the weight.

My son and I have established a goal of doing an Olympic Distance Triathlon in 2015. Training for the 1.5 km swim, 40 km ride, 10 km run will get us both in shape. First goal is a 10K in 2012.


----------



## ronmac13 (Apr 16, 2010)

check out weightlossforall.com

its good for figuring out the calories in fruits and veggies.

just from switching to drinking nothing but water, not eating after 8, portion control and running/exercising atleast five times a week i went from 265 to 250, and dropped from a 42-40/38(depending on the pants) in a month.


----------



## kevozz (Apr 16, 2010)

FishingAddict said:


> Atkins is ok, but I have a better plan for you if you are open to it.
> 
> The premise of Atkins is that it prevents insulin release.  Insulin is what your body uses to help sugar enter cells for use. But in high amounts, it tells your body (in a nutshell) to increase it's production of cholestrol, increase fat, and make you hungry...and if high enough over a long period of time, it will make your cells resistant to insulin (type II diabeties).
> 
> ...




You just described the South Beach Diet!!!  (and to a lesser extent the revised Atkins Diet).

Previously i've tried willpower and watched calories and exercised.  Problem was, when cutting calories and/or exercising, both would make me ravenously hungry.  Even while eating healthy.  Guess is still ate a few bad things here and there.  I would lose 15-20 lbs, but the hunger would get to me and i would gain it back and then some.  It's impressive if you can keep your weight off by only watching calories.  Guess i simply like to eat too much.


I'm doing a combination Atkins and South Beach.  I started out at 317 and down to 290 now.  It also helps you find a level of carbs to help you maintain your weight.  I don't feel deprived and it helps get rid of most of the cravings.

Good luck!


----------



## Bow Only (Apr 17, 2010)

Hunger is often caused by insulin secretion which is a direct response from carbrohydrate intake, cut the carbs and you cut the hunger.  You'll still get hungry because the body needs nutrients, but you will have much less hunger because there won't be any insulin spikes.  
There are many ways to manipulate your dietary intake to optimize weight loss, knowledge is the key.  What people erroneous believe is that they want to lose weight, lose weight, lose weight.  That is a flawed outlook IMO.  What you should want is to lose fat, your weight doesn't really matter.  You should want to preserve your muscle mass and lose the adipose tissue, and that is very feasible.


----------



## Flash (Apr 19, 2010)

Jeff Phillips said:


> First goal is a 10K in 2012.



 Have you considered a 5K in 2011 or later this yr?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 20, 2010)

Flash said:


> Have you considered a 5K in 2011 or later this yr?



I doubt I can do it later this year, but we plan to do a couple in 2011.


----------



## Flash (Apr 20, 2010)

YES you can

 Here's an article The couch to 5K training plan that you may find helpful. Good luck

http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Flash!

I will start Thursday when I get back from Detroit!


----------



## Melvin4730 (Apr 20, 2010)

Go get a squirrel dog and start following it through the woods everyday. You will loose 20 pounds before you know it.


----------



## whchunter (Apr 21, 2010)

*Trainer*

For men ... get a female trainer that looks like ones in your dreams....If THAT don't motivate you .....

Another option is sign up and go to a majority or all women aerobics class. Again the women need to all look like models.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Apr 25, 2010)

*I like this!*



whchunter said:


> For men ... get a female trainer that looks like ones in your dreams....If THAT don't motivate you .....
> 
> Another option is sign up and go to a majority or all women aerobics class. Again the women need to all look like models.



I have dropped 26 and all I have done is cut my portions in half and try to float myself with water. I'm drinking 5-6 liters a day! Definitely flushes out the system!


----------



## olchevy (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok guys help me out here.

I started out at 230 my target weight is 185-190 so roughly forty pounds.....Geez thats a lot...lol......anyways I have been at it pretty hard for over a month now and have dropped 14 of those pounds, by doing three main things. I started running 5 days a week in the morning excluding inclement weather days, for between 5-6 miles....of course I can not run the whole 5 miles, but I have improved. When I started I could only jog/run for a little over an 1/8th a mile before getting winded, then I progressed to a 1/4'' and now I can jog constantly for 1/2 to 3/4 of mile, all of this at my college's track which is HILLY! I think it maybe has one 20' level spot on the whole 1.27 mile track.....I have basically cut softdrinks and sweet tea completley out of the equation, maybe one sprite or ginngerale a week, and went to only water/gatorade when working out. Now I am at the point where I want to go running, I get jittery when I cant go running on say a bad weather day...I will litterally run up and down the stairs in our house until I cant go anymore , then force one or two more out...

And promise not to laugh, but I did my first pull-ups two weeks ago.....that may be nothing to most people but I have never done them. Man was I happy! Ha And I am doing them with just the tips of my three middle fingers because thats all I can grasp on the doorframes I use at home like at the bedroom, no bar required..oh a word of caution, make sure they are nailed on there good...lol

Now I am trying to step it up a notch, for the past three days I have been doing 200 situps and pushups a day in 20 rep intervals at random times during the day, whenever I get a free second. 

My question is are they really helping me that much since im not doing them close together like if I was doing them in a few min. intervals.......?

Oh and whenever i feel like I just cant do it, or I wont get there. I just think of my own quote i came up with last week, while I was out running. Its the one below my statement, I believe it is called a signature.


----------



## sleeze (Apr 26, 2010)

Basically..............just burn more calories a day than you eat and you will lose.

4 to 5lbs a week is efficient.


----------



## Bow Only (Apr 27, 2010)

olchevy said:


> Ok guys help me out here.
> 
> I started out at 230 my target weight is 185-190 so roughly forty pounds.....Geez thats a lot...lol......anyways I have been at it pretty hard for over a month now and have dropped 14 of those pounds, by doing three main things. I started running 5 days a week in the morning excluding inclement weather days, for between 5-6 miles....of course I can not run the whole 5 miles, but I have improved. When I started I could only jog/run for a little over an 1/8th a mile before getting winded, then I progressed to a 1/4'' and now I can jog constantly for 1/2 to 3/4 of mile, all of this at my college's track which is HILLY! I think it maybe has one 20' level spot on the whole 1.27 mile track.....I have basically cut softdrinks and sweet tea completley out of the equation, maybe one sprite or ginngerale a week, and went to only water/gatorade when working out. Now I am at the point where I want to go running, I get jittery when I cant go running on say a bad weather day...I will litterally run up and down the stairs in our house until I cant go anymore , then force one or two more out...
> 
> ...



Technically, you want to lose fat, not weight.  Weight training should be incorporated into your routine to preserve muscle mass.  Losing 40lbs isn't great if 20 lbs of it is muscle.  You would look better if you lost 30 lbs and less than 10 lbs of it was muscle.  Continue to incorporate resistance training into your routine and make sure you have adequate protein intake, which is were most people fail.


----------



## olchevy (Apr 27, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> Technically, you want to lose fat, not weight.  Weight training should be incorporated into your routine to preserve muscle mass.  Losing 40lbs isn't great if 20 lbs of it is muscle.  You would look better if you lost 30 lbs and less than 10 lbs of it was muscle.  Continue to incorporate resistance training into your routine and make sure you have adequate protein intake, which is were most people fail.



I mean I have been doing some weights just not frequent enough i felt to mention it.....what is adequate protein intake, I mean how much a day are we talking?
Oh and I am losing fat, thats what im really going on is more the visual aspect, I rarely touch a scale because they can be very misleading......Im slowly starting to lose my stomach and Im starting to actually see muscles in other places......


----------



## pnome (Apr 27, 2010)

South beach diet will definitely take off the pounds.  Though, I got tired of it after about 6 months.


----------



## ryano (Apr 27, 2010)

Brandon, you might want to look into Thrive weightloss. It is NOT a diet, its a lifestyle change. I have been "Thriving" for two months now and have lost close to 30 pounds. If I absolutely followed it to the "t" I would have most likely lost more.

You still eat delicious foods too. They just teach you to HOW to eat them and in what combinations.

Also, regular exercize is  HUGE part of it as well........Im still working on that aspect of it  

Heck just doing away with Cokes etc and white starches will go a LONG ways.

All I drink is water now and I dont eat white rice, white bread or tons of potatoes anymore like I use to.

If you have any questions, please feel free to PM me


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 27, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=4882130#post4882130


----------



## Jeff Phillips (May 31, 2010)

I am down 26 pounds for the year. Seen a lot of up and down. Still doing the 30 minutes on the treadmill, but I am following the plan Flash linked to. I am now jogging for half of the 30 minutes and may get to a 5K by the end of the summer.

I am basically following the Atkins Diet. Seems everytime I start adding a few carbs back in it gets out of control and I have to lose the same weight over again.

My goal is still 60# for 2010. I think I can get there once I can run the full 30 minutes!


----------



## Arrow3 (May 31, 2010)

I had lost 35lbs...untill this long weekend...I don't even want to see the scale....


----------



## Jeff Phillips (May 31, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> I had lost 35lbs...untill this long weekend...I don't even want to see the scale....



Today was Shawn's bride's b'day and Deb made a homemade cake with ice cream. I had to have a small piece with a big cup of black coffee!

Back on plan in the morning


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Jun 1, 2010)

Keep going Arrow!! Once in awhile you have to have a treat... I can't wait till deer season to see how much easier it will be to lug my gear around. Im with ya brother lost about 40 so far and I feel much better!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 1, 2010)

YankeeRedneck said:


> Keep going Arrow!! Once in awhile you have to have a treat... I can't wait till deer season to see how much easier it will be to lug my gear around. Im with ya brother lost about 40 so far and I feel much better!!



Congrats!!


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 1, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> I had lost 35lbs...untill this long weekend...I don't even want to see the scale....



Great job! 

I hardly ever look at the scale anymore but a few times yearly. I judge my progress in the mirror and don't even keep a scale in my house. I've been bodybuilding for 9 yrs and gain/lose 20-30 lbs yearly. I bulk in the fall and diet before the summer. I prefer the low-carb diet (atkins) combined with high intensity cardio to lose fat quickly.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, I guess I'll chime in as well.  I've been at it for 2.5 weeks now and I'm down 4.5#.  So I'm pretty happy with that.

We've got two kids who slap wear me out and another one on the way in Sept.  I'm pretty much terrified that I won't be able to interact with my kids because I'm always tired and have no energy.

SO.....on a lifestyle change at this point.  Diets don't work for me.  I eat too much crap and that has to stop (or at least go WAY down).  I'm on a plan that is working well for me.  I simply have to learn how to manage portions and eat things that are better for me.

Adding regular exercise this week and anticipate that will help out a lot as well.

Started at 221.5 and I'm at 217 now.  Original goal was 200, but I really think I need to be at 190....with more muscle.  Long way to go.  But I'm on the "slow and steady" bandwagon right now.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 2, 2010)

Slow and steady here too. I started 5 weeks ago. Tomorrow is my weigh day but as of last Thursday I was down 13 lbs.

I just changed what I eat. No bread or rice or potatoes, no overly processed foods. I eat salads for lunch every day with no cheese and no dressing, just a little olive oil. Did y'all know subway or jersey mikes will make any sub into a salad?

I drink nothing but water during the day with the occasional diet coke thrown in for a pick me up. I do still enjoy a cocktail at night but either have a dirty gin or a scotch and water to avoid any sweet mixers.

My wife and I have cut out all red meat and we are eating fish about 5 nights week.

I need to start working out but I haven't gotten there yet.

Started at 240. 227 as of last week. Goal is to break 200 then see what happens. I am 5'9" but I must be thick b/c I graduated high school at 185 and I played soccer and ran like 5 miles a day back then.

Wish me luck!


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 2, 2010)

Good luck, y'all!

I have been doing some more research on this, and as it turns out, 95% of all diets fail in the long run. 

If you exercise with diet, the odds of keeping the wieght off go up dramatically. Exercise alone typically won't result in quick weight loss, since most exercise for beginners only burn of 300 calories per session (takes a 3,500 deficit to lose a pound), but it smooths insulin out in your body, and results in less hunger- which results in less calories taken in.


----------



## bigbass778 (Jun 2, 2010)

You don't need to go on a diet you have to make a change in lifestyle. 5 years ago I went to the doctor got on the scale for the first time in years. It went to 355 and I was over that . After finding a scale that would go higher I was 365. I had to make a change. I had quit working out after high school an just let myself go. So I changed my lifestyle. I get up at 4:30am take shower, take my vitamins, eat a bowl of raisin brand with fat free milk. ( always eat something before you go to the gym) I get to the gym by 5:15am, 6:30am off to work, 9:00am eat a small healthy snack,( wish it was a honey bun) 11:30am eat lunch, 3:00pm another honey bun I wish just a healthy snack, 6:00pm eat dinner. Drink plenty of water throughout the day. Don't eat anything 3 hours before bed. I do this 5 days a week.( except when I forget to set the alarm)  By making this lifestyle change I am now 270 . My goal is 225
I hope this helps you or someone else.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Jun 3, 2010)

You are all correct it has to be a eating change. I have cut down drasticly on  the potatoes and junk food if I have any it is a very small amount. Drink tons of water and now I think about everything that goes in the pie whole!! OHH PIE I miss you.  I just feel better I'm 5' 9'' and 278 was tooo heavy now I'm about 40lbs lighter.  I was working in my attic crawling around the duct work and rafters and it was much easier this year. As we get older I'm 47 tommorow it gets harder to excersise and stay in shape so I wanted to get on it now. Take it from a fat guy    YOU WILL FEEL BETTER!   :


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm proud to say as of yesterday I have lost 40lbs... Still have a long ways to go but I'm getting there!!


----------



## PChunter (Jun 25, 2010)

great job brandon


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Jun 27, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> I'm proud to say as of yesterday I have lost 40lbs... Still have a long ways to go but I'm getting there!!


     Way to go !!! Let the celebration begin,who wants a celery stick!!


----------



## PaulD (Jun 28, 2010)

Alright. Down to 215-220. Very low carb diet, P90X program and diet. It hurts but it's making a big difference!


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 2, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> Well, I guess I'll chime in as well.  I've been at it for 2.5 weeks now and I'm down 4.5#.  So I'm pretty happy with that.
> 
> We've got two kids who slap wear me out and another one on the way in Sept.  I'm pretty much terrified that I won't be able to interact with my kids because I'm always tired and have no energy.
> 
> ...



Well, here we are at the start of July.  I'm still doing it.  Down from 221 to 207 as of this morning.  So I'm pumped.  Not following a "diet".  Just changing my eating habits.  I can still have carbs and some sweets here and there.  But my french fry intake....well let's just say that's gone down quite a bit.

I'm feeling better and I have more energy and I feel like I can maintain this when I get to my goal without gaining back because I'm not actually on a diet.  I just need to be reasonable in my choices and it's working well.

7 more to go to get to the original goal of 200.  But I'll likely try to get to 190 and then hold there.


----------



## PaulD (Jul 14, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Alright. Down to 215-220. Very low carb diet, P90X program and diet. It hurts but it's making a big difference!




207# as of this morning. I haven't taped in but I can tell you I've added a couple inchs on my arms and thighs, taken a lot off of my mid section and have a defined vertical line from my pecs to my belly button.


----------



## big john smith (Jul 15, 2010)

I dropped weight by drinking more water and no coke/pepsi. Eat a few small meals,always have protein,but not too much.
Good Luck with it.


----------



## Buzz (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats to the losers. 

I've always been a stocky / muscular guy.     I'm not very tall, about 5'10" and In March of 2009, I was at my heaviest ever - something like 216# or 217#.  I worked out a lot and was pretty dang strong but mostly ignored the nutrition side of the equation. I was certainly more muscle than fat but I still just didn't feel that good.    I've spent a lot of time in gyms over the years, being obsessed with bench pressing, squatting, and other exercises with tons of weight.   In reality, all it gave me was a busted shoulder and sore joints.   

Around September, I just decided I cared a lot more about leaning out and improving my overall health. Incrementally, I started eating a little better and changing my exercise routines to do more fitness type training.  My weight loss was pretty slow through Christmas as I weighed about 205#, after the New Year it took off.

I now teach group fitness classes at a local gym.   I teach RPM (Indoor Cycling) and a barbell class called Body Pump (a cardiovascular endurance weight training class) a few times a week.    I always thought group fitness to be girly, but many of those classes have really evolved in the last few years and are really tough.    I'm nearing 38y old and my cardio vascular conditioning is better than ever.     I now weigh 182# and I'm about 10% body fat.     I've dropped from a 36" pant to a 32" in this time.     I've not lost too much strength either, I can still bench press 225# 7-8 times and I figure that's more than enough for a guy my size and weight.

Basically - here is the key to weight loss.






BURN TONS OF CALORIES.   I burned 1162 calories tonight teaching RPM and doing a 35m weightlifting routine for my shoulders after the class.   

Carb cutting may work temporarily, especially for those with sedentary lifestyles, but it's also one of the dietary methods that result in quick and often massive weight gain when you cease to follow the diet.   As someone said earlier, if you burn more calories than you consume - you will lose weight.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 15, 2010)

I lost 50 pounds by eliminating junk food, stopped eating late, and stopped eating stupid. By that I mean going out for a steak dinner and then eating a pizza 3 hours later. I've kept it off for 8 years, only gaining back about 5 pounds.


----------



## CollegiateHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats to all you guys so far and keep up the good work. 

All of you have given me the drive to keep up my efforts to lose some weight. As much as I hate to admit it I really need to.

I topped out at around 226 a month ago and my p-doc gave me "the talk" about how it was gonna affect me later on in life. Always knew it but when you're 23 goin on 24 you don't really think about that kinda stuff too much.

My biggest problem is with work and school its kinda hard to sit down and eat a healthy meal. Ive tried to do little things like switching to water as much as I can, keep fruit on hand for when those mid day hunger strikes hit and perhaps my biggest thing is trying to avoid fast food.

I think fast food and ramen noodles are a collegiate staple but neither is good for you. Its quick and easy but adds up quick. When I do hit the drive through I again opt for water instead of tea or soda, get a fruit cup instead of fries, stuff like that. I do miss my waffle fries from chik-fil-a but I don't feel as miserable afterward.

I'm trying to pick up running and its been a slow start but I'm sticking with it. 

However doing just the little things I mentioned above has helped me drop 6 lbs in about 28 or so days. Not a huge amount by any means but I'm headed in the right direction.

It is amazing how losing just a few pounds can make you feel. 

On a side note, do any of you guys have some advice on quick and easy meal ideas that are still good for you?

I've been grilling chicken or baking fish when I have the time but working these long summer hours don't allow for much of that except on weekends. I'm trying to find something quick and easy that doesn't involve a drive through or anything of the like.

Thanks for the help and keep up the good work !!!


----------



## PaulD (Jul 15, 2010)

I've only got 2 weeks left on this diet plan and then I get to have a few more carbs.. YEH!!!!

Today was tape in day! I'm down from a heavy of 230# to 208# ( though I do feel a little dehydrated this morning.

Height was 6'3 7/8"
Reach is 76 3/8
Chest- 47 1/2"
waste-37 1/2"
arm-15 1/2"
thigh-26"
neck- 17 3/4"
shoulders 52 1/4"

The best news is my BP is down from 145/85 to 120/68 and I have been nicotine free for 2 weeks as of today...cold turkey!


----------



## Randy (Jul 15, 2010)

After having a heart attack, I look at everything before I eat it and ask myself, "Is this good for me?"  and if so "How much of it is good for me?"

I have to know the answer to both these questions before I eat it.  A heart attack is not the right way to loose weight but it sure has changed my life and eating habits.  I am down 38 pounds.


----------



## Booner Killa (Jul 15, 2010)

I started P90X a month and a half ago. I started the program at 231 lbs and am down 14 lbs. I pulled a muscle in my back at the beginning of last week. I'm still losing because of my eating habits though and plan on starting back into the workouts on Mon. I honestly can't wait. Tony is the man and it is no joke. Congrats on the weight loss B......feels great doesn't it man! I'm trying to get to about 205 before Mid Aug. I'm almost half way there!


----------



## Bamafan4life (Jul 17, 2010)

Okay i dont know ur situation but heres mine, im in highschool i was 6'4 and 330 pounds coach wanted me to be around 295, when i tried diets i had no energy for workouts and i barley lost anyweight, i went to the trainer and she told me i was all wrong, diets are for loosing wieght temporally you cant diet for the rest of your life nobody can, instead you need a nutritonal plan, she told me the everyother day diet with the snapp plan would be good to lose wieght then the every other day diet would be good to keep it off, well heres the snapp plan you wake up in the morning a shake(s) i never knew smoothies taste so good, and they fill you up, you could have a protein shake instead if you wanted to, then three hours later you eat a handfull of nuts(N)(look at great value moutain trail mix its delicous it has m&ms in it from walmart) then 3 hours later you eat a apple(A) then 3 hours later you have produce (anyfruit or veggie you want) then 3 hours later you have protein(steak chicken) or you could combine your protein and produce if you want, then the next day you do the same thing but you can have any meal you want ethier before or after your apple but you have to eat it withen 30 minutes, i started about 2 months ago and im now down to 305, lost 25 pounds never been hungry once, never felt a loss of energy during summer workouts, well if your wanna know more just pm me and remember your trying to change your life permanetly not temporally thats why you want a nutrietonal plan not a diet remember im a athlete you may not loose nearly 30 pounds in 2 months like i did but what wieght you loose you will loose it while feeling better than you would on a diet, also your body gets used to just taking in 1500 calories a day and eventually you will hit a wall, what i did shocks your metabalism and keeps it going, if you would do a nutritional play for a year, or how ever it takes you to get to the wieght you wanna get you will love it, also i didnt loose muscle on this ethier, i was benching 275 and squating 400 at the end of the school year and now over the summer im benching 335 and squating around 450(i know im weak but im a upcoming sophmore i have time to grow) well if you wanna know more just shoot me a pm


----------



## Bamafan4life (Jul 17, 2010)

Booner Killa said:


> I started P90X a month and a half ago. I started the program at 231 lbs and am down 14 lbs. I pulled a muscle in my back at the beginning of last week. I'm still losing because of my eating habits though and plan on starting back into the workouts on Mon. I honestly can't wait. Tony is the man and it is no joke. Congrats on the weight loss B......feels great doesn't it man! I'm trying to get to about 205 before Mid Aug. I'm almost half way there!




good program, but my brother was on it hes 6'2'' and weighed 230 he did that half way and was still the same just more toned, his personall trainer took him off of it though, he sayed athletes are supposed to worry about there performance not there apperance which is what me and my brother both worry about, hes right on that though he has my brother doing stuff for speed and flexability, he is going to work with me when he comes to chattanooga for a few weeks and work on my speed and flexability as well, he told my brother to put the p90x in the closet and when ever being a baseball player is over to pull them back out.


----------



## PaulD (Jul 17, 2010)

Speed=Plyometrics, flexability= stretching and yoga....Tell coach to look at it again. I supliment a lot of stretching and the plyometric program is outstanding, I know several coaches that are actually using their plyometrics program.


----------



## Booner Killa (Jul 17, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Speed=Plyometrics, flexability= stretching and yoga....Tell coach to look at it again. I supliment a lot of stretching and they plyometric program is outstanding, I know several coaches that are actually using their plyometrics program.



I couldn't agree more. The flexibility program on P90X is incredible and the Yoga will flat out kick your butt (probably my favorite workout). Since I've started the program, my flexibility has increased dramatically. I already was very flexible but it has improved!


----------



## PaulD (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeh, I like the 7 day cycle with Yoga on Monday, It helps give a good break and I feel tired and relaxed afterwards. It's a good thing.


----------



## Bamafan4life (Jul 18, 2010)

Its a good program like i said but he dont want us doing it right now, me and my brother are both very weak and tight in our glutes, i cant remember the guys name but he was drafted by the braves, i dont think he got to play for the profesonal i think he was in the minor leauge teams, well anyways hes had kid was was 215 and ran a 5 flat forty by the end of the summer he was 235 pounds and ran a 4.6, thats my problem in football i have the size to have greatness i just dont have the speed.


----------



## Huntemall (Jul 22, 2010)

Start by drinking 2 glasses of extremely cold water in the morning.  Your body's metabolism will get a big kick start since your body has to heat the water up to process it.  Cut out the sugar, eat smaller portions at every meal....remember a portion is the size of your hand.  Count your calories......I am 6'3" weighed 224 lbs in Feb.  I weigh 204 now and I have been able to keep it off for 3 months.  
Good luck!


----------



## silvertitan (Jul 29, 2010)

*super stuff for fat folks*

I lost 45 lbs in 3 months using OXY ELITE PRO. Went from 200 to 155. Lots of energy and feel better than I have in 20 years. You can get it at GNC or online. It's made by USP LABS. The great thing about getting it from GNC is that if it doesn't work for you or you just don't like it, they will refund your money. If you go with Oxy elite, take a good multi vitamin. I take GNC mega greens . 
Good luck, Kevin.


----------



## rholton (Jul 30, 2010)

I played sports in high school and college. Those days are long gone. At the end of March I weighed 282 lbs and I am 6'2". I am down to 251 lbs. I have changed my eating habits. I havent worked regularly although I try to do so. I am a travelling salesman and it is tough to squeeze on the road some times. My wife is an RN. She has always been pretty healthy. She started on a line of supplements that are developed by the leading physicians, scientists, pharmacists and professional sports trainers in the country. It is endorsed by many pro athletes without paying for their endorsement, it used by many of the olympic athletes and by a lot of the college athletic programs. Of course, most of those use the performance products for strength training and so on. My wife and I have been using their line of wellness products and I cant remember feeling this good. If anyone wants any info, just PM me.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Aug 4, 2010)

I have lost 19 lbs since last October.

First I cut out all drinks but water.  
I have a Special K chocolate shake in the morning.  It's 180 calories.  No it doesn't hold me forever but if I can make it to 11:30AM I'm happy.

For lunch if you like tuna get the pre mixed tuna salad from Starkist.  It's 100 calories and low in fat.  Put that on thin white bread which is 100 calories for two pieces no mayo the mix is good enough alone.  Add broccoli and carrots with ranch dressing.  You can even have Pringles if you want and still stay around 500-600 calories and trust me you will be full.  Even if you go nuts at dinner you can still be full and cut calories.  Remember for every 3500 you cut that's a pound.

I also visited CalorieKing.com.  You can go to their food data base and see how many calories restaturant foods have specifically by each chain.  I found out on average that I was consuming 2500 to 3000 a calories a day.  No wonder my butt/belly was expanding.  

I thought at one point I had gotten as far as I could and I decided to take a look at what lifestyle changes had taken place over the past years.  I wasn't riding dirtbikes every weekend (haven't started it in probably six months and it was six months before that on the previous time) and I had eliminated caffeine for several years because my husband was sensitive to it (shhhh don't let him see this).  I started to have coffee with Splenda and I was actually mad I didn't see 115 I blasted right past it and no I was not dehydrated.  Every night I have a cup of coffee.

I also do something people say don't do is weigh everyday.  I feel it helps me stay in check.  

Hope all this helps.......GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spoonman- (Oct 7, 2010)

My wife and I's favorite tips for losing weight over the long run (and for good). Lifestyle changes really

use light mayo instead of mayo (winn-dixie's brand tastes the best, its not sweet like most light mayos)

switch from soda to diet sodas or another low cal drink. Ocean Spray makes some really good Light Cranberry juice flavors. If you can find it (Publix has it) Arizona Iced Tea makes a dry tea mix that tastes great, especially if you use good water. 

dont deep fry anything, ever (unless maybe its a Holiday or somethin)

use Olive oil for anything you pan fry

make vegetables a part of every dinner .

sweet potatoes roasted with rosemary and olive oil in the oven
cut up butternut squash with chopped onions and chicken broth roasted in the oven

only buy 90/10 ground round or better (dont buy regular ground beef which is 80% protein 20% fat)

for pork - only buy the lean cuts. 
chicken - stay with boneless skinless chicken breasts or thighs

It costs a little more to eat like that I guess but if you can just change a few things in your diet and get used to them it makes a different over the long term.


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 7, 2010)

Today I am 39 days into my diet and exercise program.  I started at 209 pounds and I am currently 187.  Along with the weight loss, I have put on a lot of muscle.

I eat 1600 calories a day on my run days which is every other day.  I started at 2 miles and would fall out about 2/3 of the way through.  I am now up to running 3 to 5 miles per day nonstop. 

On the days I don't run, I eat 1800 calories and do sets of pushups, pullups and situps until I reach muscle failure.

One day a week I take a break from working out and only eat around 1300 calories that day.  The day before I switch it up and eat around 2100 to 2200 calories and work out several times that day on weight training.  

I also gave up anything fried, sweet tea, sweets, mayo, and anything high in fat.  I eat a lot of grilled chicken, honey mustard, tuna, and baked fish.

When I hit 175 to 180 pounds I will switch over to PX90 and increase my calories to 2200 per day or so.


----------



## jcinpc (Oct 8, 2010)

the best I have seen and was told by my Doc, is the South Beach Diet. Its not a gimmick or a cut stuff out thing, its moderation.
For the first 2 weeks you cut out ALL SUGARS AND STARCHES, no pasta or potato`s, then after 2 weeks you can slowley and with the right portions bring stuff back in. 
I felt like some of the diet was out of control as far as eating backed chicken or fish for lunch when you dont have time for it. I had to do it for health reason and modified it, hypoglycemia kicked my butt for the last 7 years and I never knew it, explains my moods and other issues. 6ft 2 in and have been in the 225-240 range, kicking it down to 225 again.


----------

